# Honing Jointer Blades How to



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

The most difficult part of the whole process is reinstalling the newly sharpened blades. So you might as well try sharpening them your self. Not knowing what your tool collection holds, and the condition of the blades, dull or worse, nicked. Here's what I do: I number the slots usually 1, 2, 3 and number the blades as I remove them. I have a 4 side "diamond" hone from Harbor freight, but any flat stone will work, even 320 grit wet dry paper on a glass plate. You can make a wooden piece as a fixture by slotting it with the table saw blade at the correct angle and depth, so the blade just presses in. This would keep a constant angle when honing. There are new sharpening systems available now for $120 or so, Grizzly. Keeping the angle constant, just hone the blades starting with the coarse grit first. The 4 sided has a 200, 300, 400 and 600 side. It's about $15 at HF. You can also get set of 3 separate flat "diamond" stones for about the same price or less. You can probably just reinstall the blades back into the numbered slots if you haven't changed the height setting, since honing doesn't remove significant amounts of metal. 

When installing newly sharpened blades, I use the "propulsion" method of setting the height. There are jigs and fixtures to do the same with magnets and all, but I have pretty good success with this method. Place a flat scrap of wood or an aluminum bar on the out feed table and mark the edge of the outfeed, then let the bar hang over on to the blades an inch or so. UNPLUG THE MACHINE of course! AS you slowly turn the cutter head in the direction of rotation the blades will just kiss the bar and move it towards the infeed table. When each blade moves the bar the same amount (a very small amount) all the blades are set to the same height. Check both sides of the blade rather than just the middle. 
If you've done everything right you should be good to go. You may as well learn this process sooner rather than later, since you'll need to do it eventually!
I recommend getting a second set of blades, if you're going to send them out for sharpening. Then, there is no down time waiting for the blades to come back! :yes: Good luck, bill
Disclaimer:The photos were taken for the post and do not represent the highest standards of accuracy in the honing techniques. Note the wooden fixture is lifting off the dirty table, and the flat stone doesn't look very flat, but that's all I could throw together in a hurry. You can get the basic ideas, and improve on them.


----------



## owlelope (Jan 29, 2009)

*good idea*

I like what you did for the sharpening jig. I would imagine this would work for a planer blade also.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Good tips,
Just when I needed it.I've just dulled my first set of jointer blades and I do have a second set so I'll install them and sharpen these:yes:.
Thanks woodnthings,
Rick


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice writeup. I had not thought about numbering the slots.

George


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you for the tips, and good timing. I just bought a used jointer yesterday.


----------



## justtim5961 (Jul 30, 2015)

Wow very informaitive!!


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Great! Thanks two whole bunches! Haven't had to sharpen my planer blades but one of these days it will need to be done. Thanks for the photos and the detailed steps.


----------

